# Funny shaped hips



## Starxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi. My hips are shaped really funny, and I don't like it at all. They start like normal hips, but when they get to like under my belly button, they dip. They go in a little bit and I think it looks weird (my thighs are skinny). I'm 15, skinny and 167 cm tall. Does this look very unattractive? Do guys find it sexy (I mean for when I get older) or don't guys like hips like mine? On thursday at school, we are going to take pictures, and our theme is James Bond. So the girls are supposed to wear tight, black dresses, and my hips just look strange because you can see every detail...
Thanks.
Heres a pic: http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg90/i0love0my0dog/z211273868.jpg


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2012)

Because of your age your body is still changing and will continue to for awhile. One thing I have learned about men: they all like different types and many will find you attractive, despite how you are feeling now. A lot of men love slender women so you don't have to worry about it.

When I was a teenager I felt so hideous next to the other girls. I picked myself apart. Looking back I realize just how nice looking and well-shaped I was at the time, I was just very insecure. So take heart, you will change with time and so will your view of yourself.


----------



## Starxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am quite lucky because I've never had to worry about my weight (always been skinny), and my hips do at least look feminine. And I'll try not being too insecure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 9, 2012)

My hips are exactly the same I think it's very common. I usually wear snug fitting panties or some sort of tummy control undergarment (not spanx, so uncomfortable) and it evens out the hip line. I wear lots of dresses and you will look great!


----------



## Starxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks! I'll see what I can find


----------



## Starxi (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm glad to know It's not uncommon!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 10, 2012)

Hun I think you look fine. No one's perfect. We all have our little imperfections.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alphaloria (Sep 10, 2012)

Remember that every female celebrity and model is wearing Spanx or duct tape or padded underwear, or some combination of them, and every picture of every celebrity is photoshopped so they all have the same body or they had plastic surgery to look that way.

In the real world, women come in many different shapes, and the average male doesn't give a flip that your body is shaped differently than the industry standard and neither should you. I've found most men find a range of sized/shaped women attractive, and the ones who ONLY like one body type are usually...weird.

Smooth it out for a tight-fitting dress so you feel confident, but don't obsess. It's true that what's most attractive is how well you work what you've got.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

My sister and I have hips like this. Sure, we both wish they had more "shape" to them, but both of our boyfriends don't care. Don't worry too much over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 11, 2012)

I think that body type might be more common than you think.  I see a lot of women in bikinis because I live in a touristy area in Belize and many women have that exact dip, to me it looks like they have strong and powerful and lean legs without the extra padding on their hips that is common on many other women, many athletes are built this way.  We're all built different ways.  And from the way that the men look at them, they are definitely not looking them over critically thinking, "Hmm, she'd be perfect IF . . . " they're just smiling with appreciation for their beautiful female forms.  We are sometimes our own worst enemies when it comes to looking closely at what we perceive to be our flaws but trust me, when you find the right guy he'll love you for who you are on the inside and be delighted to have what is on the outside as well.  The girls above are right, as long as you don't have something like a bulky panty line showing that would draw attention to that area and the dress skims over whatever you're wearing underneath, you'll be fine.  Have fun!


----------



## blahblah765 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the same thing! I honestly thought my mom and I were the only ones that had it. I'm super insecure about it too &gt;.&lt; I hate it, because I have yet to meet one person that has it. I look at all the models and non of them have it.. So is it not desireable? I don't know, I dont like wearing a swim suit without shorts cause I don't want people to notice it, and I can't wear tight dresses or skirts otherwise it looks weird. I'm so glad I found this!


----------



## Starxi (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blahblah765* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same thing! I honestly thought my mom and I were the only ones that had it. I'm super insecure about it too &gt;.&lt; I hate it, because I have yet to meet one person that has it. I look at all the models and non of them have it.. So is it not desireable? I don't know, I dont like wearing a swim suit without shorts cause I don't want people to notice it, and I can't wear tight dresses or skirts otherwise it looks weird. I'm so glad I found this!


Glad I'm not the only one who feels just like that! I have an older sister, and I always thought her hips were perfect. Then, suddenly I noticed our hips basically look exactly alike. I stopped hating them, not because of my sister, but because I noticed they look feminine. I don't mind the way they look so much anymore. When I swim, I wear a bikini, and don't really mind. When I look in the mirror with a bikini on, it doesn't look bad. I actually think my hips look quite good. Just think of all the girls who basically don't have any hips. One of my friends has very manly hips, and I really prefer mine over hers (haven't told her that of course!). So whenever I worry about my hip dip, I just try to forget about it and like my hips  Well I TRY to


----------

